# Karambits



## NARC (Mar 27, 2005)

%-} Just wondering if anyone can recommend a manufacture for a Karambit?


----------



## Simon Curran (Mar 27, 2005)

You could maybe try asking that "Martialist" guy, he does reviews and stuff...


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 27, 2005)

It's all in what you want to pay.
Unfortunately, no one makes a decent middle of the road model.  Right now the choices are 1) spend $200 +/- for a big name collaberation project (Tarini/Strider or Emerson) or 2) pay very little and hope you get what you pay for.  Spyderco makes one in the $100 range, but I just dont like it.


Narc- I have some cheapies I work/play with that have held up pretty well; I'll bring one down for you next time I roll through.


----------



## NARC (Mar 27, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> It's all in what you want to pay.
> Unfortunately, no one makes a decent middle of the road model.  Right now the choices are 1) spend $200 +/- for a big name collaberation project (Tarini/Strider or Emerson) or 2) pay very little and hope you get what you pay for.  Spyderco makes one in the $100 range, but I just dont like it.
> 
> 
> Narc- I have some cheapies I work/play with that have held up pretty well; I'll bring one down for you next time I roll through.


Looking forward to seeing you,  %-} till then remember: 
"Shoot'em, Kick'em and check'em for a Pulse"


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2005)

Search the site for kerambit/karambit for more discussions of available blades, including folding ones.


----------



## Silat Student (Mar 27, 2005)

There's a decent selection at: http://www.combat-silat.net/edges_store/default.asp?search=kerambit&table=allblades but they're all fixed blades. Prices range from $75 to $230.


----------



## Drifter (Mar 27, 2005)

It's pretty much what dearnis.com said. There just aren't many good choices out there unless you want to drop $300. I think Phil Elmore ( www.themartialist.com ) reviewed a low cost karambit on his forum here a bit ago. 

 Some of us should go to a company and ask if they would have any interest in producing a lower-cost karambit (<$100) out of something like 1095. Those would sell like hotcakes...


----------



## Silat Student (Mar 27, 2005)

The Martialist has done two kerambit reviews

1. M-Tech Karambit (http://www.themartialist.com/0603/sdgkerambit.htm). Turn's out that someone from a company called SDG (Self Defense Gear) did some modifications which are supposed to turn this "Chinese Import" knife into a decent tactical tool. I searched SDG's site and it looks like they still don't have it up for sale yet (don't know when the review was published but it mentions that SDG wasn't ready to release their modified design yet).

2. "Combat Ready" Kerambit (http://www.themartialist.com/pecom/cheapkerambit.htm)


----------



## OULobo (Mar 29, 2005)

The best ones I have handled have been custom jobbies, but other than that I really like the Tarrani Journeyman. I tried the Spyderco one, but they don't seem to be putting enough into the handlability of their newer knives (I think htey are catering more towards looks), as I saw with the new balisong they put out. For cheap play, I bought two of the "Gibbon Claw II"s and filed off the thumb studs. They work pretty well for me.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm working on reviews of the Spyderco and Emerson kerambits, as well as the Emerson videos that go with that one.  The Self-Defense Gear modified kerambit never came about, to my knowledge (and much to my disappointment).  The "Combat Ready" kerambit is a cheap fixed-blade that I sell through my website for around twelve bucks.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm gonna get me a folding one some day.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 3, 2005)

The Emerson folder w/ wave action is very nice.  The one my instructor has came with the clip mounted for left hand use, but the other side of the kerambit is tapped to make clip remounting easy.  The blade deploys VERY easily, and the finger hole is large enough and smooth for easy manipulation.

 M-tech makes a copy of the Emerson.  The blade does not deploy as smoothly as the Emerson and if you want to reposition the clip, you have to drill/tap the holes on the other side of the kerambit yourself.  Still, it is SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper than the Emerson.  I haven't played much with the M-tech, but there may be a way to improve the smoothness of the blade deployment, but being a cheap knock-off, there are probably huge variances in quality from blade to blade.

 My instructor made an aluminum (fixed) trainer of his Emerson and the trainer works very nicely with the Sayoc/Dionaldo kerambit template.  The blade length isn't too short for the hooking and palisut movements and again the weapon manipulates easily via the finger hole.  The real blade also makes a nice fist load/pocket stick when closed.  With that in mind, it's hard to use the kerambit with the blade closed as a regular drawing motion will deploy the blade almost every time.

 Enough babbling

 Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Apr 3, 2005)

Do you mean one of the blades here:
http://www.islandtactical.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=62&Page=2

Many of them don't look "kerambit-y" enough for me! I like the nice, thick wedge of blade.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 3, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Do you mean one of the blades here:
> http://www.islandtactical.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=62&Page=2
> 
> Many of them don't look "kerambit-y" enough for me! I like the nice, thick wedge of blade.


 Yep, those kerambits at the bottom.

 There is a fixed blade kerambit designed by Tuhon Dionaldo and knifemaker Jerry Hossom that looks very nice.

 Also very expensive.

 Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Apr 3, 2005)

I just want something cheap--as a toy or to be able to say to someone "Here, this is what one looks like." I would like to have a trainer though. We don't use the kerambit in Modern Arnis, but we do believe that "It's all the same." So, it's nice to have a variety of implements at hand to test or demonstrate that theory.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 4, 2005)

I just picked up one of the Smith & Wesson "extreme ops" (LOL) karambits off e-bay for 25 bucks. I don't usually recommend S&W folders for actuall carry but this one is decent quality (better than what I'd expect from them).  It's got a frame-lock so it's pretty secure.  The hole could be a little bigger but it's okay.  I'm not crazy about karambits, basically I just got it so I'd have one to play with and so I'd have one laying around when someone asked about them.  Considering that the other options are either the M-tech or Combat-ready (cheap crap) or an Emerson, Tarani, or Cutter (nice but all expensive) this one fits the bill.  I may just end up grinding the edge off and taping it so I can use it for on-the-body training.  So anyway, if you're looking for a decent one that won't break the bank this may be an option.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 4, 2005)

The "nightshade" series from cold steel has a Karambit that is made from a fiberglass/reinforced plastic if you need that sort of thing:

http://www.coldsteel.com/nise.html

Although...I think it is hilarous that Thompson produces a Karambit in any form, considering that article that he wrote on how much he felt they sucked...:lol:


----------



## Silat Student (Apr 4, 2005)

Well that just makes him a good business man...he's cashing in on a trend with very little overhead for himself.


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 5, 2005)

No one has EVER said Thompson is other than a skilled business man!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm continually surprised to learn how much money there is in making knives.


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 12, 2005)

You mean you think there is more $$ to be made in making/selling knives than in writing math text books!!??


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2005)

Heh, same problem...cheap overseas knockoffs!


----------



## NARC (Apr 13, 2005)

%-} The Kerambit Fairy visted me and now I have one of those inexpensive models, better than nothing!  showed it to some of the guys in my Department and it freaked them out!  They loved the "wave" opening feature on it.  Thanks again Kerambit Fairy! %-}


----------



## Silat Student (Apr 14, 2005)

Well if she's giving away Kerambits she's welcome down here in Florida!


----------

